# Hollow body



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

Damn you guys! After cruising through a lot of posts and seeing all the cool guitars I've waited and finally received my tax return and the green light from the wife but have been unable to find a deal on a sweet hollow body. It's my first one so was looking to spend less than $500. Found a Gretsch but no response from the owner yet. Also found an Arbor but I've never heard of it. What's your opinion of the Arbor? Thanks guys and gals


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I Googled "arbor" in Images ad got lots of pics. Is thus the one you are being offered?

I have never heard of them, personally.

If you are not looking for a full hollow body, consider an Epi 339 (semi-hollow) ...a lot of guitar for the money, IMHO

Good Luck with finding something!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, the Epi-339 is a good choice along with Ibanez, Gretsch, Dean and Peavey has a couple in that range too.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ibanez,... http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/u_hb_top14.php?year=2014&cat_id=7


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

greco said:


> I Googled "arbor" in Images ad got lots of pics. Is thus the one you are being offered?
> 
> I have never heard of them, personally.
> 
> ...


Yes that's the one. I'll check out those others too.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Whatever you do; take it slow. Check out many guitars. Half the fun is in the choosing.


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

I hear ya and appreciate the advice.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I wouldn't even have mentioned this one a few days ago but I saw one at the local store the other day and after picking it up and examining it, I thought it was a great guitar, especially for the price. I played it a bit unplugged and it felt nice in my hands. I looked it up on the MF site and read some of the reviews and most of them were more than positive and many were as surprised as I was at the build quality. So I would give this one some consideration. It comes in black, red or burst. It's the Peavey JF-1.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/peavey-jf-1-hollowbody-guitar


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I like mine. It's red but you can't have everything. If I recall correctly I paid around $325 or so about 2 years ago. They show up on kijiji around here from time to time. It's a semi but I wouldn't hold that against it.


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

Bwahaha. I decided today to double my investment and put down on a gretsch 5420T that was on sale for $879($995) taxes in but when I went to talk to the guy about it he seemed annoyed that I was even asking about it. Then I asked about a case and I'm told sorry man no cases that's a special order. I looked at my wife, who wasn't totally sold on the idea of me grabbing a guitar for twice the money I originally convinced her to allow me to spend, and I saw that look in her eye that said "Yeah Right". So needless to say I left without it. Now I'm back to looking for something again. :-(


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

ooh .. ouch! rule #1. happy wife, happy life.
stay in your budget. as mentioned earlier, there's a lot of nice 
stuff on kijiji that you can find in your price range. with a case. 
being it's your first guitar, I would go that route. where about's
on this planet (I'm guessing) are you? this forum tends to post
links for good used ones for those that are looking. let us help you.


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

Haha. I settled on a ibanez I found on kijiji. It was listed as a AS73 but looking inside it said it's an AM73-xx and so on. So I picked it up. Not sure if I spent too much but oh well. It's actually my first hollow body. Sorry "semi" hollow body. Gotta learn how to play the thing now before the happy wife is not so happy anymore. Lol. "But honey, it looks really good over there in the corner!" Anyway all advice is greatly appreciated. And I live about an hour north of T.O


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It is an AM73, the other letters refer to things like the finish.

But they are nice guitars.

Enjoy!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice catch. Ibanez make very decent hollow bodies and just about every owner has only good things to say about them. I used to have an AG-73. It did require that I take some fine steel wool and remove some of the poly on the back of the neck so it wouldn't be so sticky. If you have sweaty hands like me, you may want to consider that.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Vexxed said:


>


Congrats!! 

To me, there will always be something special about 335 style guitars.

ENJOY!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks. It sounds great. When someone else is playing it. Gotta get the wife some ear plugs now.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

very cool, i like that! especially the quick change tail piece. why don't all guitars do that? you got a nice lookin guitar, i like it.


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you sir. Oh oh. I did it again. This may not be good for my marriage. But I picked this up tonight. It's like an addiction.


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> very cool, i like that! especially the quick change tail piece. why don't all guitars do that? you got a nice lookin guitar, i like it.


I don't quite understand the quick change tailpiece thing you talking about though. Hate to sound like such a noob but that's what I am.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Vexxed said:


> Thank you sir. Oh oh. I did it again. This may not be good for my marriage. But I picked this up tonight. It's like an addiction.


Congrats! (again!) ...Now slow down on the buying...and stay married.

Nice jazz box.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

Well it's either guitars or jeep parts. Either one will have the same result. Haha.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Vexxed said:


> Oh oh. I did it again. This may not be good for my marriage. But I picked this up tonight. It's like an addiction.


Looks like my Ibanez AF95.

Nice guitar.

Enjoy.

(But maybe take it easy for a while.)


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

It is an AF95. Oh.... I have no choice but to take it easy. I'm hearing grumblings of diamond earrings but here's a question what's it worth? I bought it used and just wondering if I got a decent deal.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Vexxed said:


> It is an AF95. Oh.... I have no choice but to take it easy. I'm hearing grumblings of diamond earrings but here's a question what's it worth? I bought it used and just wondering if I got a decent deal.


I got mine about 5 1/2 years ago--so I don't know what they go for these days.
But they don't make them anymore, and they also changed the look of yours (And Mine)--so that one is either used or one that didn't sell.
So it should be discounted.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh, the AF95 is an excellent guitar. They go for around $600.00 USD so about $650.00 CDN.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

what i mean is, the tail piece is slotted to facilitate easier/faster string changes. it's a very cool feature, i think. 
and nothing wrong with being a noob. we all are abut someting.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have had an Ibanez AG95 for just over a year. I am happy enought with it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I have had an Ibanez AG95 for just over a year. I am happy enought with it.


I played one over at GC in Buffalo today. Yes, it was nice. The one I played had all gold hardware. It looks like yours has a combination of chrome and gold or is that the camera and computer screen?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

a beautiful instrument. even with the pickguard on it. i never say that! hahahaha


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I have had an Ibanez AG95 for just over a year. I am happy enought with it.


I considered getting one of those instead of the AF95.
The bubinga top looks cool, but the body's a bit smaller and I found I preferred the AF95-it spoke to me in ways the AG95 didn't-but either one would have been cool--they're both nice guitars.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> a beautiful instrument. even with the pickguard on it. i never say that! hahahaha


I agree but the pickguard would have looked nicer if if would have followed the curve of the horn, even a little bit. I think on some of their newer more expensive Artcores, the pickguard has that shape to it. 

You've probably seen my posts complaining about the cheap looking ones Gibson puts on their premier guitars. That one would definitely come off.



zontar said:


> Originally Posted by *Robert1950*
> _I have had an Ibanez AG95 for just over a year. I am happy enought with it.
> 
> 
> ...


The AG is a smaller body and perhaps a bit thinner than the AF. What I found interesting in comparing the AF75 and AF95 is both guitars are the same in body thickness but the AF75 is slightly larger in width; about 1 1/2". They both have a decent acoustic sound for this type of guitar but not as good the Godin's Kingpin guitar.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> The AG is a smaller body and perhaps a bit thinner than the AF. What I found interesting in comparing the AF75 and AF95 is both guitars are the same in body thickness but the AF75 is slightly larger in width; about 1 1/2". They both have a decent acoustic sound for this type of guitar but not as good the Godin's Kingpin guitar.


The AG is the same depth as an AF - 3 5/8". It is an inch smaller in width. 14 3/4" vs 15 3/4" I have no doubt the Kingpin sounds better - it costs $400 more, and it is a P90 guitar so we are talking about a different sound too.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The Kingpin first appeared as an acoustic only model-the 5th Avenue.
Then they added the one pick up Kingpin, the two pickup with cutaway Kingpin, and others.
So it would make sense that a Kingpin would sound better acoustically than an Artcore, which is designed to be an electric.
Plus the amount of extra cost depends on the 5th Avenue model you're talking about.

At the time I bought my AF95 only the acoustic 5th Avenue existed.
And I was strongly considering it.
A search through old threads will confirm that.

In the end I decided an AF95 suited me best.
But if someone has the means to get a 5th Avenue/Kingpin of some sort--then great.
They've got a real nice guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> The Kingpin first appeared as an acoustic only model-the 5th Avenue.
> Then they added the one pick up Kingpin, the two pickup with cutaway Kingpin, and others.
> So it would make sense that a Kingpin would sound better acoustically than an Artcore, which is designed to be an electric.
> Plus the amount of extra cost depends on the 5th Avenue model you're talking about.
> ...


Yes, that is the way I am leaning. They are a very, very nice guitar and the neck is slightly wider which I like. Thanks for some reminders of the extra details


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I had an Ibanez AF-86 a few years back and it was a sweet guitar. Sold it off to some young jazz kid, and kind of regret it.
Looking for a semi hollow now and have seriously been eyeing the Ibanez AS-153.
Congrats on your purchases and keep on pluckin'


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. Now, any tips on how to learn to play. I have some chords learned but that's not why I bought these ones. I really want to learn the picking type guitar playing. Any and all advice welcome.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Youtube is your friend when it comes to learning some basic beginner guitar lessons. When these become too easy for you or become too complex then it is time to find an instructor to shed some light on the issues you may be coming across.

That being said, there are a lot of different ways to learn, and what works for some may not work for others. This is part of the beauty in the musical journey - You get to carve your own path.

Good luck, and if you have any questions there are a ton of great and educated minds here that are happy to help you.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Vexxed said:


> Thanks guys. Now, any tips on how to learn to play. I have some chords learned but that's not why I bought these ones. I really want to learn the picking type guitar playing. Any and all advice welcome.


what kinda music do you wanna play? i may know some cool links to share


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm really into the country rock right now. Some Johnny cash to George jones and Blue Rodeo to Tragically hip. Pretty much anything that sounds good with the guitar. So you could could say there's a wide variety that I like. I guess it's a start. Internet has been a great help. I must admit I'm a little embarrassed to ask for help from such people of great talents so it might take a while to open up and look for the help when it's needed. Thanks for all your advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Nothing to be embarrassed about! That's the journey brother. And the more you learn, the more more you realize you want to know more . . . never ending battle, but a fun one none the less.

Maybe pick a song or two that you really like and won't mind hearing a thousand times (because thats what practice is) and try to find some tabs/lessons online. If you come up to any problems we would be happy to help.

Now go and play!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

here is a link someone posted here in the past that is a really good one. ALL the backing tracks on the internets

http://www.studioeight.tv/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=17993


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Been jonesing for a Gretsch 5120 for months now. Can't seem to find a trade and the boys out here are asking over $800 used on Kijiji. Crazy right?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Maverick said:


> Been jonesing for a Gretsch 5120 for months now. Can't seem to find a trade and the boys out here are asking over $800 used on Kijiji. Crazy right?


Here is one on eBay for $630.00 CDN.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Gretsch-G512...80037532?pt=Guitar&hash=item5406205e9c&_uhb=1


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Maverick said:


> Been jonesing for a Gretsch 5120 for months now. Can't seem to find a trade and the boys out here are asking over $800 used on Kijiji. Crazy right?


My son has one, through a dirty channel, it has EPIC growl. I love my LP for hard rock, but something about a big hollow-body for that low-down and dirty tone..its awesome, though the 5120's could use some upgrades IMO


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Also keep a lookout for the Gretsch G5129. Those DeArmond pickups are awesome. I regret selling mine.


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

ARGH!!!!! I love it.


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

How do you guys clean the inside of the hollow bodies? And is there any special care tips you can give?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Vexxed said:


> How do you guys clean the inside of the hollow bodies? And is there any special care tips you can give?


How do you dirty yours? Me, I occasionally vacumm mine carefully and I try not to eat while playing. Other than that I treat mine like the rest of my guitars. When I'm playing mine they are on stands. When not being played for a while, they go into hard cases. When I change strings the guitars get a good cleaning. That's about it.


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> How do you dirty yours? Me, I occasionally vacumm mine carefully and I try not to eat while playing. Other than that I treat mine like the rest of my guitars. When I'm playing mine they are on stands. When not being played for a while, they go into hard cases. When I change strings the guitars get a good cleaning. That's about it.


I didn't. I bought it used and it looks like there is a lot of cat hair in it. Not to mention the smell of cigarettes. Just wondering of here is a good way to clean the inside of it and make it smell nice and fresh?.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That does sound a bit disgusting. How about taping a 24" piece of flexible hose onto the end of your vacuum cleaner hose and vacuum your hollow body as well as you can through the F holes? 

As for the smell, if it's mostly cigarette smoke, I'm sure a lot of it will disappear once you get the cat hair out of the guitar. The rest will slowly dissipate with time. I don't know if I would want to put anything in the guitar to make it smell better but I guess you could put it in a small closet with a pine, cedar or some other strong scent and that would likely help a lot.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Do you have a small cat in there as well?
Maybe he's a smoker?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Vexxed said:


> I didn't. I bought it used and it looks like there is a lot of cat hair in it. Not to mention the smell of cigarettes. Just wondering of here is a good way to clean the inside of it and make it smell nice and fresh?.


Cat hair and cigarette smoke? What a coincedence...there's always been cats around my guitars and up until about 7 months ago I smoked. All I do is block the one f hole and carefully vacuum thru the other. The hose thing steadfastly mentions works if you're careful but aside from the chance of cracking the top of the guitar there's a chance of busting a wire or two in there. If the smell of smoke bothers you, put a dryer sheet inside the guitar for a while, just tie a string on it so you can remove it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I gave you a like for your post but I wanted to give you two; the other was for a thumbs up on your decision to quit smoking. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

zontar said:


> Do you have a small cat in there as well?
> Maybe he's a smoker?


Bwahahaha. Too funny. Great advice guys. Will do the vacuuming later today when things settle down around here.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

got an air compressor and a blowgun?
Take it outside and blow air into one of the f holes. Use a rag around the nozzle and block the rest of the F hole off completely so all the crap comes out the other. Watch you don't blast any label inside, or you might peel it off


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I gave you a like for your post but I wanted to give you two; the other was for a thumbs up on your decision to quit smoking. Keep up the good work!


Ask me in 10 years if I've stopped smoking.


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm sorry to report. I've been ordered to sell my 2 Ibanez artcore hollow bodies. Wife says I can't have 4 guitars especially after just picking up a Gretsch!


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

Vexxed said:


> I'm sorry to report. I've been ordered to sell my 2 Ibanez artcore hollow bodies. Wife says I can't have 4 guitars especially after just picking up a Gretsch!


How many pairs of shoes will she be selling?

Let a buddy hold on to them for a while. He can give one of them back to you on your birthday and give you the other one Christmas ;-)


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I though it was established in another thread that 6 guitars is a reasonable minimum...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Put them on Kijiji....at a price at least 4 or 5 times the going price, firm and then show her the ad. No trades, no pictures, cash and pick up only. Contact thru Kijiji. If she asks about the price tell her that you want to get back what you paid for the two Ibanezes (Ibanii?) and for the Gretch. And a good solid case for the Gretch. If some one does answer your ad, stand firm on your price. Maybe you'll get lucky and some one will pay it. Then you can buy another hollowbody with no regrets. Just ignore any comments on the "Official GC [email protected]" thread.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Ibanii??

That is too funny. I'm still laughing. Okay, I'm easily amused but you amused me a lot with that one.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

agreed, i thumbed the post for the same thing! hahahaha


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

Lol. All great suggestions. I just don't have anybody I'd trust with these for that long. Hehehe. Told her I needed a good amp to go with the gretsch. Her reply was sell the other two first. :-(


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

*Strategy 1:*
Keep them cased and out of site, then... just wait her out. 

*Strategy 2:*
Every now and then mention "some kook" on the guitar forum that has more than 50 guitars, and then say something like, "I can't even imagine why anyone would need more than 6 guitars". When she looks at you with panic in her eyes and says, "you have SIX guitars!?", you say "of course not dear, I'm not that crazy, I only have four."


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allanr said:


> *Strategy 1:*
> Keep them cased and out of site, then... just wait her out.
> 
> *Strategy 2:*
> Every now and then mention "some kook" on the guitar forum that has more than 50 guitars, and then say something like, "I can't even imagine why anyone would need more than 6 guitars". When she looks at you with panic in her eyes and says, "you have SIX guitars!?", you say "of course not dear, I'm not that crazy, I only have four."


Strategy 1: It won't work. The only way to out wait your wife is if she dies before you. Even if you get divorced it won't work. I've tried.....at least twice.
Strat. 2: Only 4 guitars? You could tell her about the guy on the forum who on the last road trip to Saskatoon had 6 guitars, 3 vintage amps and 2 sets of vintage speakers in the back of the car by the time he got back home. Then duck. 
Strat 3: Tell her you'll take dance lessons if she takes guitar lessons.


----------



## overdriven1 (May 6, 2007)

I bought a Lyx Rebel guitar, semi hollow, decent build, a must to have set up professionally, the nut tends to need some lowering, I was totally discouraged when I first got it, it was barely playable, but I took my chances and had the pickups changed to Wilkinsons(jury still out on those) and had it set up, then took it home and filed down the nut and viola, plays as well as the 4000.00 dollar Les Paul Florentine Semi hollow I was drooling over :applouse:


----------

